# PVC overflow noise



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I just perfected my sump but I am noticing my "all PVC" overflow making the noise equivalent to a HOB filter over a tank with a low water line. It's not the intake, It's more of the pipe itself with water splashing through. I was thinking of putting some kind of insulation on it to buffer the noise. Would this work? If so what is there to use?


----------



## rpc07 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have this problem also will be checking back to see if this is fixable


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

If you find a solution, patent it and sell it. PVC overlows have a reputation for being loud. I tried it, couldn't quiet it down enough and eventually gave up on the fight and spent the $50 on ebay for a decent overflow setup. Well worth it. good luck


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Of course I don't want to discourage any ingenious attempts you might make at quieting a PVC overflow - but before you do that, do a search on "PVC overflow". After you read through most of the threads you will either be discouraged from even trying, or at the least you will have better information to get started - and can avoid re-inventing a broken wheel.


----------



## rpc07 (Feb 6, 2009)

I couldent make mine quiet so i bit the bullet but did find a great deal on a cpr cr90 overflow rated at 600gph and it is working awesome and its very quiet, also less noticeable in the tank


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I think that flex tubing and paired 45 degree elbows instead of 90 degree elbows will be more quiet. You will need to find a way to keep the manifold up though. Not sure if it will be worth redoing everything though just to try.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

My overflow was being a PITA, so I bought an overflow box. Hopefully it will work better.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

boredatwork said:


> - and can avoid re-inventing a broken wheel.


 :lol:
+1 on the search, research. 
Noise, once described to me as, "music I didn`t like", is all in the ear of the beholder. 
The only way to get a 100% silent overflow is: 
1. Drilled tank. 
2. An adjustable restriction on the drain line. Long way of saying, Valve.


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

has any one tryed using spray foam around the pvc and then sealing it with krylon paint?


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I have seen tanks that were literally filled with wall insulation. In my opinion, if you are going to those lengths to fix a problem, you need to question the initial approach in the first place.

If you don't want a noisy overflow, then don't use a PVC overflow. It is like trying to put a quiet muffler on a Harley.

Actually, that is a really good analogy - a potentially useful design with inherent flaws that cause loud noise.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> The only way to get a 100% silent overflow is:
> 1. Drilled tank.
> 2. An adjustable restriction on the drain line. Long way of saying, Valve.


*+1*

My overflow tanks are the quietest tanks I own. I use a ballvalve on the drain line. I am going to change this to a gate valve for a more percise adjustment but with the ballvalve and a minute of fiddling it is very quiet.


----------



## chevyrulzs2010 (Sep 24, 2009)

boredatwork said:


> If you don't want a noisy overflow, then don't use a PVC overflow. It is like trying to put a quiet muffler on a Harley.


Hey there IS quiet Harleys out there, but what reasonable owner would want a quite harley. Just remember Loud motorcycles save lives.

Keep up the good work, cant wait to hear how things turn out


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*a quite harley. Just remember Loud motorcycles save lives.*

Just knew, those 2"drag pipes were really a safety add-on :lol:


----------

